# KM1 Smoke Units



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

Regarding Smoke Units: I was wondering if anyone was familiar with KM1 products? I found this of many videos on YouTube for their locomotives with smoke units and a unique simulated steam from the steam cylinders it is a step up for realism in my opinion and I have not seen it offered by other manufacturers. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6NqSy8Ozg0


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Regarding Smoke Units 
It isn't clear to me that you can get the smoke units without the "exquisitely detailed hand made 1-gauge locomotives". See http://www.reynaulds.com/km1.aspx for some english descriptions.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

MTH did make smoke come from the whistle. No one else has done the cylinders, although you only see this at very low speeds. 

I have heard that they use fluid at a prodigious rate. 

Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

KM-1 does not sell or export in to the USA Resaons:Liability(e-mail from KM-1 june 2012) I am going in september for10 day's to germany i will bring back a couple KM-1 units! 

Manfred


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a good friend in Berlin at the moment--where might he find one?


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

[email protected] 

011-49 9072-922670 call from the USA 

o9o72922670 Call from germany 

Manfred


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.km-1.de/html/nachrustrauchentwickler.html 

KM1 Website 

Manfred


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

According to the info I have found there is an American importer for KM1, ReynauldsEuroImports, PH 888-762-6872, to those interested. I plan to contact them re additional info on the KM1 products.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Eurorailhobbies in Langley B.C. also carries KM1--I've seen them there and they are beautiful! He does a lot of mail order and service is excellent. 

Keith


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 15 Jul 2012 10:56 PM 
Eurorailhobbies in Langley B.C. also carries KM1--I've seen them there and they are beautiful! He does a lot of mail order and service is excellent. 

Keith Keith: I agree, they offer an excellent service to US customers, I have bought a few things from them and they have served well every single time.

Mohammed
www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

Does anyone know how the KM1 steam cylinder and whistle smoke units actually work, are they fan driven or maybe some other type of air pressure system? I would love to install a similar system in my Connies. I once had an old Mantura HO loco with and actual bellows in it for the chuff smoke, powered by the motor off the drive axle and I believe American Flyer also used this system.


----------

